# Your Forza 3 cars



## jamest

If you don't already know, pictures you take in game are available to download online (they will have more stuff online soon apparently).

http://forzamotorsport.net

Then sign in top right using your Live account.

Lets see your cars.










This is (was) my S692 Ford Fiesta which was completely uncontrollable, so I sold it for a measly 60,900CR.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

That looks ace James  

I cant wait to put some time into Forza....

I think the game will be a keeper :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Lloyd71

This is my current fav, it managed to fight off several Skylines on a hill climb, it was a bit slower on the straights but in the corners it flies and it's not been fully upgraded in the handling department yet either;


----------



## Auto Finesse

Couple of drifting pics...


----------



## k10lbe

looks awesome , not got mine yet


----------



## hallett

i have had quite a few already, started with a C4 vts then bought a fiesta, then sold both for focus RS, bought a range rover as well, then sold the focus and bought an 08 scooby with ken block graphics just recently sold the rangie and scooby to fund my next project, VW Rabbit AWD, running about 450bhp atm, some say i like changing my cars  will have to get some pics soon

Daniel


----------



## jamest

My Veyron:










Not really, I went in to quick play.

But I did make the first charity vinyl:


----------



## OfficerKitson

This is my batmobile, shes not slow. Pushing out near 700bhp.

Seen better days


----------



## dew1911

I've been playingn with a few to begin, the cool bit I only bought 1 car the rest have been the freebies.








First came my Fezza... Lime Green and slammed on ATS Cups :lol:









Then got given the Sirocco and gave it a mild upgrade - Call it GTi Spec.









Also got the Silly little fiat, the Alfa and the Focus RS, proper car finally  Will get some more pics later.


----------



## Pimms

i want this game soo much, but i got the red ring last week!!!


----------



## dew1911

Pimms said:


> i want this game soo much, but i got the red ring last week!!!


You got some cream for it then?

:lol:


----------



## Jim W

James, is your toip pic Maple Valley? Quality track if so - my favourite :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Jim W said:


> James, is your toip pic Maple Valley? Quality track if so - my favourite :thumb:


Really? I cannot get on with that track second worst on the game by my book, worst being Tskuba as I cannot seem to get into my flow as it's too short.

Favorite of F2 was Road Atlanta, not sure on this game yet but am loving the hill climb courses!


----------



## Pimms

dew1911 said:


> You got some cream for it then?
> 
> :lol:


as soon as i wrote that i thought someone would comment lol. damn xbox's. i dont know if its worth getting the new 250gb super elite or not


----------



## -Kev-

Jim W said:


> James, is your toip pic Maple Valley? Quality track if so - my favourite :thumb:


what cars have you got on there Jim?


----------



## Auto Finesse

Jim W said:


> James, is your toip pic Maple Valley? Quality track if so - my favourite :thumb:


Yep well spotted :thumb:

Its good for drifting too, long swweping corners you can hack round sideways :driver:


----------



## Jim W

fiestadetailer said:


> what cars have you got on there Jim?


I haven't - haven't got the game *yet* (im waiting on Modern Warefare first..)

I just recognised it from Forza 2 :lol:


----------



## Deano

just got in from HMV having picked up a copy. looking forward to getting on it.


----------



## Guest

Got a nice garage coming along too.....

A nice bit of sideways action in my Lexus ISF










My Oldskool weapon 500+ BHP (SPANKING A VETTE SIDEWAYS ROUND THE OUTSIDE.... LOVE IT)










How can you take a pic of your whole garage together?


----------



## jamest

Race Valeting said:


> How can you take a pic of your whole garage together?


Don't think you can, would be nice to be able to though.


----------



## John74

My RS atacking the Ring on way to 33rd time in C class and top RS, got a feeling it could go better yet as i need to sort the gearing because it wont go above 145mph 

Should go well in B class though with a few more mods added :thumb:


----------



## hallett

quality pic John, well, my VW Rabbit has now made way for a 5 turbo, also added a civic type R to the collection and my latest addition, Mercedes SL 65 Black  will upload some pics later when im back at home

Daniel


----------



## Eeloe

haven't really been playing much due to it being a bank holiday weekend this week and i having to work all the time!

but as you can see...i like drifting









Old School Hachi Rokou!


----------



## Deano

my rs rounding Karusel










and my met ARV. shame there is no london track so I went for a kind of englishman in new york look. lol


----------



## mouthyman

i think i need to invest in a 360, im fed up of waiting for GT5 on the PS3


----------



## Eeloe

Gt5 is gonna have to pull something very special out of it's hat to beat Forza if you ask me!

It's the most fun I've had on the xbox yet!

And I still haven't played in an online race yet!


----------



## minimadgriff

Eeloe said:


> And I still haven't played in an online race yet!


online is kack imo. I think Race Pro was better online! you could have more cars on track, qualifying and ever practice.


----------



## minimadgriff

here are a couple of my cars. The 911 now has aero pack on it.




























taken afew more pics but they arnt online yet 

thanks to lloydy for my AmD logos  he is also doing me something else special too! He is a diamond!


----------



## HC1001

I have a lovely ring taxi..........










and a very battered Veyron, missed the braking point at the end of the huge straight at Le mans.............:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## jamest

HC1001 said:


> and a very battered Veyron, missed the braking point at the end of the huge straight at Le mans.............:doublesho:doublesho


:lol::lol:


----------



## dew1911

A couple more of mine..

Especially for Lloyd, my 500

























My Maserati, bit of a Hooligan this one

























Couple more of the RS

















That's about all really, not got into the painting properly yet.


----------



## MattDuffy88

Hmm, best get started on the Gulf GT replica again then!!!


----------



## Skodaw

Here's my first attempt...


----------



## tom_painter85

Love the destroyed Veyron, it doesn't handle too well but goes like stink!

Got a bit carried away with the Police theme as everyone does...




























All available to download from my storefront too :thumb: - BespokePainter is my GT if anyone fancies a race at some point

And had a massive crash late last night...much better than the old forza.


----------



## jamest

tom_painter85 said:


> Love the destroyed Veyron, it doesn't handle too well but goes like stink!
> 
> Got a bit carried away with the Police theme as everyone does...


Great work on the Police theme. :thumb:


----------



## CAB

mouthyman said:


> i think i need to invest in a 360, im fed up of waiting for GT5 on the PS3


I've done exactly that... £239 from play.com for the super elite. just waiting for it to be delivered.


----------



## Deano

my new toy. MC12 engined mazza GT with full roll cage, weight reduction etc etc. love it short geared on the twisties.


----------



## Skodaw

Some brilliant designs here - how do you load up decals from an outside source???? I'd love to have a go at something but would need some other logo's


----------



## jamest

Skodaw said:


> Some brilliant designs here - how do you load up decals from an outside source???? I'd love to have a go at something but would need some other logo's


Either I am stupid and have missed something, or you can't and you have to make your own.


----------



## Planet Admin

Everyones cars looks great.
Forza 3 looks so realistic. Shame it's not on ps3.
Does anyone know why this is?
Sorry to butt in on this thread with a question that has nothing to do with Forza 3 cars.:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

Skodaw said:


> Some brilliant designs here - how do you load up decals from an outside source???? I'd love to have a go at something but would need some other logo's


You can either download them from the storefront or make your own. I've made the AmD logo and the DW logo. If you want to download them, just search for 'AmD' or 'Detailing World'.


----------



## dew1911

Ricey7 said:


> Everyones cars looks great.
> Forza 3 looks so realistic. Shame it's not on ps3.
> Does anyone know why this is?
> Sorry to butt in on this thread with a question that has nothing to do with Forza 3 cars.:thumb:


Because the PS3 is rubbish 

Microsoft basically sign the cheques on the game, therefore they are not going to hand it to sony.

GT5 is going to have to come with a free moon if they want to compete...


----------



## Deano

dew1911 said:


> Because the PS3 is rubbish
> 
> Microsoft basically sign the cheques on the game, therefore they are not going to hand it to sony.
> 
> GT5 is going to have to come with a free moon if they want to compete...


we'll be living on the moon by the time its out.


----------



## jamest

Ricey7 said:


> Shame it's not on ps3.
> Does anyone know why this is?


If marketed properly exclusives can make more money that cross platform games and it is generally easier to make for one platform than many.

Although some previous Sony only titles are starting to come out on the 360 too (Final Fantasy).


----------



## Renmure

Proof that it is possible to have TOO much time 


















sorta like ..


----------



## IanG

Just started with the graphics mullarkey and thanks to Lloyd for the DW and AMD logos :thumb:

View attachment 10156


----------



## backzilla

that looks cool. I had a dodge truck with about 600. very twitchy as you can imagine but almost beat a supra. think he was bad at the game. lol


----------



## minimadgriff

IanG said:


> Just started with the graphics mullarkey and thanks to Lloyd for the DW and AMD logos :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 10156


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## hallett

i now have a veyron  would get pics but the forza website doesn't seem to be working


----------



## hallett

Forza website seems to be working now, here are some of my cars

Focus RS



















Subway/AMD Mazda 3



















VW Toureg




























Bugatti Veyron



















thats all for now 

Daniel


----------



## Davemm

nice cars


----------



## hallett

Davemm said:


> nice cars


cheers, just got an FXX 

Daniel


----------



## Deano

just done a crude swissvax logo if anyones interested. just search swissvax in the storefront.


----------



## Deano




----------



## Deano

give me a few mins and i'll sort that errant E.


----------



## minimadgriff

Awesome Dan! Good taste in logo's. :thumb:


----------



## IanG

Here's another couple

View attachment 10166

View attachment 10167


----------



## Lloyd71

I'm editing the Detailing World logo later to be compatible with any colour, not just white.


----------



## IanG

Lloyd71 said:


> I'm editing the Detailing World logo later to be compatible with any colour, not just white.


Nice one :thumb:

The white cars look good but it would be nice to get the logo on some of the specialist paints


----------



## Pandy

Gonna be having to have some of these vinyls 

Havnt had much time to play mine but ive got a "liquid yellow" Clio V6 on Comp MO's and a white Fezza on ATS's with a black roof

Simple but schweeeet


----------



## HC1001

hallett said:


> cheers, just got an FXX
> 
> Daniel


Fancy racing my FXX Dan!?!?! Bring it on!!


----------



## jamest

My fully pimped out Lexus










A rather nasty crash at 205mph in my NSX-GT.


----------



## John74

Alittle to much grip :doublesho


----------



## dew1911

Just thought this shot was a cracker...









And my new toy... Complete with 628bhp and 24" back wheels, real monster :lol:


----------



## .Martin

As a ps3 owner, I'm curious how you make your own logos etc? Do you design them on the PC then copy them over? Or is there something in the actual game to design them??


----------



## nicp2007

Ricey7 said:


> Everyones cars looks great.
> Forza 3 looks so realistic. Shame it's not on ps3.
> Does anyone know why this is?
> Sorry to butt in on this thread with a question that has nothing to do with Forza 3 cars.:thumb:


i'm guessing it's for the same reason why we don't get GT5 on the xbox :wall:

not got a clue why that either though :lol:


----------



## nicp2007

why are there no nissan GT-R's on the game either??


----------



## Deano

i tweeked the swissvax logo a little. not perfect but doesnt look tooo bad I think. here it is on my "DW" exige. V6 out of the evora along with turbo etc etc. pushing 670bhp and its very light too. handles like a go cart.


----------



## ay4alex

Any chance someone can take an in game photo of a Range rover? RROD sucks, might see how much new elites are going for..


----------



## CAB

ay4alex said:


> Any chance someone can take an in game photo of a Range rover? RROD sucks, might see how much new elites are going for..


Play are doing the Super Elite (250gb HD) with forza, extra controller for £239


----------



## pdv40

.Martin said:


> As a ps3 owner, I'm curious how you make your own logos etc? Do you design them on the PC then copy them over? Or is there something in the actual game to design them??


You can do both as far as I'm aware. I've never imported anything in, but you can use the vinyl tool to make just about anything :thumb:


----------



## Deano

i used the ingame vinyl design. takes patience but it is rather rewarding.


----------



## Deano

nicp2007 said:


> why are there no nissan GT-R's on the game either??


so microsoft can charge you 8 quid for the priveledge of downloading it in a few weeks time. along with the 458 italia i believe.


----------



## pdv40

Crystal Finish said:


> so microsoft can charge you 8 quid for the priveledge of downloading it in a few weeks time. along with the 458 italia i believe.


You know you're going to do it though :thumb:


----------



## Deano

pdv40 said:


> You know you're going to do it though :thumb:


fkin right I am.:lol:


----------



## hallett

HC1001 said:


> Fancy racing my FXX Dan!?!?! Bring it on!!


sure, whats your gamertag, ill add you


----------



## HC1001

hallett said:


> sure, whats your gamertag, ill add you


*
critch81*

Look forward to a race lad!

PS: Have you been on DW ALL day!?!, logged on this morning......... your on, went to work.............your on! and come home...........YOUR ON!! :lol::lol:


----------



## hallett

HC1001 said:


> *
> critch81*
> 
> Look forward to a race lad!
> 
> PS: Have you been on DW ALL day!?!, logged on this morning......... your on, went to work.............your on! and come home...........YOUR ON!! :lol::lol:


its half term so im not at college, signed into DW this morning and my laptop has been on while i have been out and on xbox so effectively yes :lol:

Daniel


----------



## HC1001

hallett said:


> its half term so im not at college, signed into DW this morning and my laptop has been on while i have been out and on xbox so effectively yes :lol:
> 
> Daniel


The perfect day......................Forza & DW!! :thumb:


----------



## hallett

HC1001 said:


> The perfect day......................Forza & DW!! :thumb:


yep haha

999th post


----------



## pdv40

Here's a few favourites from my growing collection....

Camaro









Flying Ibiza









Drifting Ibiza









Class A Scirocco


----------



## minimadgriff

excellent cars lads and thanks for putting AmD on your cars!


----------



## Serkie

My Retro Rocket Ship...


----------



## K600RYS

Carbon Exige sideways :










650bhp Clio V6 Drift set up :


----------



## K600RYS

Can anyone tell me where i can get the Detailing World decal from?


----------



## Eddy

seach "detailingworld" on the marketplace I believe.


----------



## Lloyd71

.Martin said:


> As a ps3 owner, I'm curious how you make your own logos etc? Do you design them on the PC then copy them over? Or is there something in the actual game to design them??


They all have to be made using the in game livery editor, you can't import designs. I prefer it this way as it means the people who put the really hard work in get rewarded, there is some amazing stuff on the storefront already!

I'm re-working my decals though, I used white pieces to 'blank out' areas of logos and it means they can't be used on any car colour besides white. So the DW logo will get a 2nd, free, revision for you all to download.

I'm also working on a Dodo Juice logo and possibly others, but don't want to break too many copyright laws :lol:


----------



## Pandy

Took some pics tonight, had to rock the AmD logo, cant wait for some more from this community :thumb:

Lloyd i tried to add you but it said youve got too many friends lol

Fiesta:










Clio V6 (absolutely love this car its pretty epic)










Andy


----------



## Rowan83

This game looks SWEET!! :doublesho


----------



## -Kev-

MatrixGuy said:


> This game looks SWEET!! :doublesho


t'is indeed - BUY IT!


----------



## Pandy

Its epic mate every Xbox owner should have a copy


----------



## mouthyman

im seriously thinking of buying a 360 for this game.

can anyone give me any advice on what console i need, like core, premium etc.


----------



## Pimms

they all do the same thing imo. would recommend getting one with a hard drive though, by the time you start downloading updates n extras you soon fill it up :thumb:

although if its going to be used for HD then its got to be the elite


----------



## downhuman

Two of mine:

800bhp 4wd Cossie Focus RS










And drift IS-F


----------



## Pimms

that focus looks gorgeous mate :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

[email protected] said:


> Two of mine:
> 
> 800bhp 4wd Cossie Focus RS


:doublesho:doublesho:argie::argie: runs off to Xbox....


----------



## downhuman

I tried to get imperial blue sorted too - none of this performance blue rubbish, lol


----------



## backzilla

Bad day at the office!!!!!


----------



## backzilla

mouthyman said:


> im seriously thinking of buying a 360 for this game.
> 
> can anyone give me any advice on what console i need, like core, premium etc.


I bought my xbox about a year ago used from game for £129 but a friend of mine just bought a used 60gb from blockbuster for £99 now thats a good price if you ask me.


----------



## Deano

mouthyman said:


> im seriously thinking of buying a 360 for this game.
> 
> can anyone give me any advice on what console i need, like core, premium etc.


asda are advertising the elite with 2 pads, pure, batman lego, NFS shift AND forza 3 for £197!!!! a frickin steal!


----------



## mouthyman

thanks guys, think i will have to go and have a look around town next time im in


----------



## K600RYS

Not a car but.. a bit of showing off :


----------



## backzilla

Good job. Note to self. dont challange him.


----------



## TeZ

what track is that? and what car? I will try to beat it tonight


----------



## buckas

[email protected] said:


> I tried to get imperial blue sorted too - none of this performance blue rubbish, lol


yeh, the stock green is wrong aswell - it's closer to the 2nd from bottom at the left most point of green on the colour changer :thumb:


----------



## K600RYS

TeZ said:


> what track is that? and what car? I will try to beat it tonight


Laguna Seca, R1 Class, Only used traction no other assists, Manual too


----------



## CAB

My TT Quattro Sport 

Not figured out how to take the photo via the xbox... so took it off my phone.


----------



## Eddy

Love it XTR, looks spot on


----------



## TeZ

K600RYS said:


> Laguna Seca, R1 Class, Only used traction no other assists, Manual too


Nice one - :thumb:

I shall try tonight


----------



## CAB

Eddy said:


> Love it XTR, looks spot on


The missus thinks im sad, she says, "what'd ya wanna drive that for when ya drive one everyday"


----------



## MK1Campaign

Ive got a 605bhp MK4 R32. It doesnt handle too good though.


----------



## buckas

XTR said:


> The missus thinks im sad, she says, "what'd ya wanna drive that for when ya drive one everyday"


just slap her and tell her to get back in the kitchen :driver:


----------



## minimadgriff

pic of a couple of my other cars


----------



## backzilla

buckas said:


> just slap her and tell her to get back in the kitchen :driver:


I bought my prelude and painted it green. Its maxed out on upgrades. If traction is off you cant turn and put power on. massive massive understeer. Isnt there some rule that you cant put more than about 250 bhp through the front wheels. lol


----------



## K600RYS

I bought an Audi TT off the auction house.. 800bhp, 9.4 launch, 9.2 Speed, 9.4 Acceleration lol does 100 in 4 seconds.


----------



## CAB

K600RYS said:


> I bought an Audi TT off the auction house.. 800bhp, 9.4 launch, 9.2 Speed, 9.4 Acceleration lol does 100 in 4 seconds.


Sounds like my car in real life.... (dreams)!!!


----------



## HC1001

Managed to get into the top ten a few days back.............










I doubt i'm there now!!


----------



## CAB

ay4alex said:


> Any chance someone can take an in game photo of a Range rover? RROD sucks, might see how much new elites are going for..


Found this pic on the net... Sorry its not in game.


----------



## K600RYS

A Berg VXR i made, Nothing special just thought i'd show a couple half decent pics :y:


----------



## K600RYS

HC1001 said:


> Managed to get into the top ten a few days back.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt i'm there now!!


I only bought the game on monday so there was 10k people when i got 400th place so still not bad, Top 10 is impressive


----------



## Lloyd71

That's nothing, I got 1st place using a Shelby Cobra Daytona on one of the Costa Di Amalfi time trial things  I think I've been beaten now though 

How about some arty photos of my cars?



No editing besides colour adjustments, noise, and cropping have been done to these (Oh, and a bit of lowering on the Golf!)












































​


----------



## backzilla

loving the vw. How low can you go. lol


----------



## nicp2007

how do you get that hanger shot???
still can't figure out what track that is??
i have the ltd box set!


----------



## Lloyd71

nicp2007 said:


> how do you get that hanger shot???
> still can't figure out what track that is??
> i have the ltd box set!


It's 'Track A' on the 'High Speed Ring Testing Course' or whatever it's called. It's the 2nd-3rd track set in on the list.


----------



## ay4alex

XTR said:


> Found this pic on the net... Sorry its not in game.


Thanks for that, does it look like that in the game? The grille looks unfinished tbh, but then that pic of the golf above looks so realistic... Happy playing!


----------



## K600RYS




----------



## Deano

lol. love the vimto veyron.


----------



## K600RYS

Cheers Crystal I had a bottle of vimto infront of me so decided to make a vimto veyron lol.


----------



## GIZTO29

I love forza, the fact thats its 2 games in one. You can get lost in designing and pics and not even race the cars :lol::thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

so can you design the cars on your computer or on the 360?


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Got the ltd edition the other day, all I can say is wow, it's a cracking game, forget about waiting for GT 5, FM 3 is stunning.

Looking forward to having a crack at some car designs soon, and some of those pics are amazing, anouther way to waste countless hours.


----------



## AndyNI

Just thought i'd throw in few pics of cars from forza 2,
























Now for forza 3








The design on the side of this porsche is from lloyd.

















IS THERE ANY RACES HAPPENING THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Feel free to add me to your FL chaps.

My GT is StupidMonkfish 

Look forward to havin a few laps and a few laughs online


----------



## backzilla

mouthyman said:


> so can you design the cars on your computer or on the 360?


On the 360. its time consuming but well worth it. I just put my number plate on my car.


----------



## minimadgriff

Some more piccies of my Porsche. doing alot of A Races so using this


----------



## Sav

Fantastic looking so can you race online on the Non race tracks like it looks up in the Alps?


----------



## -Kev-

nice pics, whats been done to the porsche minimadgriff?


----------



## Deano

this abomination is what happens when you try and design when half bladdered.










and my current fave. carbon effect 8C


----------



## wookey

The game looks wicked! Does anyone know if it will be coming out on the PS3?


----------



## dew1911

RS Adam said:


> The game looks wicked! Does anyone know if it will be coming out on the PS3?


Read about 3 pages ago... The game is funded by Microsoft as an XBOX Exclusive. You'll have the pityful GT5 instead.


----------



## wookey

just googled it


----------



## mouthyman

i think i have found an xbox 360 deal that is pretty good, I just wanted to check, does the elite console allow wireless connectivity? or do i need a wired connection to play online


----------



## Tom_the_great

No xbox is wireless you can plug a wireless adaptor in(about40 notes) or just use a net work cable


----------



## mouthyman

ok thanks, looks like ill need a wireless adapter aswell then, unless i can split a network cable from my computer

strange as I would have thought they would be wirless now with the ps3 having it built in


----------



## jamest

mouthyman said:


> ok thanks, looks like ill need a wireless adapter aswell then, unless i can split a network cable from my computer
> 
> strange as I would have thought they would be wirless now with the ps3 having it built in


Cable is much better than wireless though and in games it is rather annoying to timeout because someone turned the microwave on.


----------



## mouthyman

jamest said:


> Cable is much better than wireless though and in games it is rather annoying to timeout because someone turned the microwave on.


:lol: another reason I bought a PS3, but im going to have to get a 360 now anyway for forza

is it possible to split the cable i have wired for my computer or will i need to try and wire in another connection


----------



## backzilla

i thought the elite came with everything. xboxs answer to the ps3.


----------



## minimadgriff

fiestadetailer said:


> nice pics, whats been done to the porsche minimadgriff?


cheers 

depends on what im using it in. I have everything needed to max it out though


----------



## jamest

backzilla said:


> i thought the elite came with everything. xboxs answer to the ps3.


No, doesn't have Blu-ray either.


----------



## minimadgriff

here are some more :thumb:

Bad Boys enspired Porsche


----------



## Deano

jamest said:


> No, doesn't have Blu-ray either.


no but the money you save you can buy a stand alone blu ray.


----------



## mouthyman

well i will already have the PS3, so ill add the 360 to the AV rack and get a HDMI splitter i think

hopefully i will get it some time this month so ill be able to play against some of you guys soon

just to check, the deal im looking at is an Xbox 360 Elite 120GB with 1 wireless controller, Forza 3 and NFS Shift and is £200, is this a good deal?


----------



## Deano

not really. sainsburys and asda are doing the elite with 2 controllers and four games forza,shift,pure,and batman lego from asda and sainsburys are doing thhe same bbut swapping NFS with fifa 10.


----------



## patonbmw

Crystal Finish said:


> not really. sainsburys and asda are doing the elite with 2 controllers and four games forza,shift,pure,and batman lego from asda and sainsburys are doing thhe same bbut swapping NFS with fifa 10.


I've had a look on the sains and asda website and cant see that package on either of them, I think it'l have to be Game where they do the elite 1 controller fifa 10 and forza for £199


----------



## Deano

try in store. the one near me deffo has the offer in I was in there yesterday.


----------



## 12yan

Just some of my cars:driver:
















































I will try and keep it updated.
Thanks Ryan


----------



## mouthyman

Crystal Finish said:


> not really. sainsburys and asda are doing the elite with 2 controllers and four games forza,shift,pure,and batman lego from asda and sainsburys are doing thhe same bbut swapping NFS with fifa 10.


ok thanks, I will have to look instore as Asda have actually taken the item off of their site


----------



## Auto Finesse

A few more from me


----------



## Pimms

Crystal Finish said:


> and my current fave. carbon effect 8C


how did you get the carbon effect? i want it!


----------



## Black TDI Turbo

Just a few of mine have around 30 odd now

http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/profile/default.htm?gamertag=cra1g tay1or


----------



## Black TDI Turbo

james b said:


> A few more from me


What track is that on  looks fun


----------



## Deano

my barrucuda. 1086bhp thanks to a supercharged hemi, 4wd conversion and 900lbs of torque. its seriously fast in a straight line










speedo off the chart










but turn the wheel and it gets a bit....twitchy shall we say.lol


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Pimms said:


> i want this game soo much, but i got the red ring last week!!!


Take some painkillers and stay hydrated:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

More of my nearly 800bhp RS200










all looking Cool 










But it ended up like this


----------



## pooma

Just read through this whole thread, and I am now a very depressed and very jealous PS3 owner. My wife is on a 12 hour shift today, I wonder what her reaction will be if I'm sitting playing on my new xbox when she comes in Hmmmm


Some very nice cars in here guys, keep them coming, I'll definitely be coming back to this thread to see more:thumb:


----------



## Rizzo

ok so heres my s15, it has the r34 twin turbo engine


----------



## Pandy

Couple of my latest ones

Ive never liked the GT40 but its awesome on this game with abit of headwork and chassis mods :thumb:










Rabbit GTi on Ronal Turbo lookalikee's:



















Toureg on Porka style rims:










Cant get enough of this game


----------



## Pimms

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Take some painkillers and stay hydrated:thumb:


you sound like you speak from experience :thumb:


----------



## declanswan

12yan said:


> Just some of my cars:driver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and keep it updated.
> Thanks Ryan


That beetle looks awesome.


----------



## Skodaw

OK so here is some of my cars, got to say I'm lovin the two sides of the game - race & design.

This is my XJR

















This is my BMW M5

















And finally my iSF Lexus - 4WD & Twin Turbo poowwweeer :driver:

















I'm trying to get to grips with the vinyls etc - suprising what can be done quite quickly


----------



## stevobeavo

please excuse the poor pics, had to take them off the tv....no live yet


----------



## Skodaw

Update on some of my latest cars,and a couple of repaints...





































That's all for now, will post more when they're done!!


----------



## Pieface876




----------



## Pimms

does anyone know how to get the carbon look?


----------



## Deano

Pimms said:


> does anyone know how to get the carbon look?


either search for a design or apply the chequred flag design layered in different colour.i.e dark grey over black.


----------



## Deano

my twin turbod r8 hitting a high kirb at the ring at 180mph


----------



## minimadgriff

Crystal Finish said:


> my twin turbod r8 hitting a high kirb at the ring at 180mph


thats the same kerb as my RS200 pics are from :lol: :lol:


----------



## backzilla

Just my car.


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes

by anychance does forza have Mk.1 or Mk.2 fiesta?


----------



## Pieface876

Sweeden said:


> by anychance does forza have Mk.1 or Mk.2 fiesta?


I'll check for you now, don't think so though.

EDIT: No they don't.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Nope no old school fords, sadly


----------



## Maxx?

Quick question, got the game how do you add body modifications to cars? and is there a mode where i can modify cars i dont own for fun?

Pics to follow


----------



## Eeloe

Question 1: go to the upgrade shop, and go to body and aero to add body mods.

Question 2: unfortunately no, you need to own the car before you can modify it!


----------



## ClarkeG

My Focus RS, 4 wheel drive conversion currently running 701bhp and still going


----------



## M.M

how do you get the drag strip?


----------



## ClarkeG

M.M said:


> how do you get the drag strip?


Sorry not sure what you mean?


----------



## M.M

^
that


----------



## ClarkeG

It's one of the tracks, can't remember but it'll come up as 1/4 mile and 1 mile I think so you'll know by the name of the track.


----------



## buckas

ClarkeG said:


> My Focus RS, 4 wheel drive conversion currently running 701bhp and still going


same, 4wd conversion and all mods done - mine looks bit less chavvy than yours tho, std exterior.....great car, used it for pretty much everything so far, great drifter :thumb:

only just had a go on the japanese hillclimb track, stunning!


----------



## withoutabix

got a few pics of mine

M3 GTR



















Audi RS4










Carbon GT2










Home-made ************ (i dont own LCE grrrrrr)


----------



## withoutabix

also did this in a R34 GTR


----------



## Pieface876




----------



## Deano

the latest edition. reventon










bugatti who?lol










in posing guise.










and the camaro


----------



## John74

Just got myself a Ford GT and just had to paint it in a Gulf livery


----------



## buckas

withoutabix said:


> also did this in a R34 GTR


hah, 10 points for style


----------



## Lloyd71

My new drifter;


----------



## Pimms

awesome s15! did you design the graphics yourself or download them?


----------



## 12yan

My Swissvax mk5 golf GTI

















My Autoglym 206 Rc (not a good pic) will get more


----------



## Lloyd71

Pimms said:


> awesome s15! did you design the graphics yourself or download them?


I downloaded them from the storefront.
Here's my newest creation, it's taken a while but it's been worth it.

*AmD Leon replica*

I was asked by Ben at AmD to recreate their Leon race car, but in SuperCup form. After much viewing of huge photos (thanks Ben!), a few hours in the vinyl group creator and 1,356 layers it's finally ready. Everything on this car has been made from scratch, including the logos, so if anyone wants a copy of any of the logos from the car just let me know.

It's available now on my storefront for 10,000 credits - Search for 'AmD Leon replica'



























​


----------



## ClarkeG

My RS


----------



## S-X-I

Lloyd71 said:


> I downloaded them from the storefront.
> Here's my newest creation, it's taken a while but it's been worth it.
> 
> *AmD Leon replica*
> 
> I was asked by Ben at AmD to recreate their Leon race car, but in SuperCup form. After much viewing of huge photos (thanks Ben!), a few hours in the vinyl group creator and 1,356 layers it's finally ready. Everything on this car has been made from scratch, including the logos, so if anyone wants a copy of any of the logos from the car just let me know.
> 
> It's available now on my storefront for 10,000 credits - Search for 'AmD Leon replica'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


That looks great Lloyd!


----------



## Lloyd71

S-X-I said:


> That looks great Lloyd!


Thanks! It took ages to make. I noticed earlier that I've spent 8 hours in total in the vinyl editor :doublesho


----------



## Elliott19864

That looks great Lloyd. So do you get the credits when someone 'buys' it?


----------



## Lloyd71

CupraElliott said:


> That looks great Lloyd. So do you get the credits when someone 'buys' it?


Yup, I get the credits in game. I've put it at 10,000 simply because it took so long and has so many layers. Plus, 10,000 isn't really a lot considering how many you earn in this game!


----------



## minimadgriff

Lloyd71 said:


> I downloaded them from the storefront.
> Here's my newest creation, it's taken a while but it's been worth it.
> 
> *AmD Leon replica*
> 
> I was asked by Ben at AmD to recreate their Leon race car, but in SuperCup form. After much viewing of huge photos (thanks Ben!), a few hours in the vinyl group creator and 1,356 layers it's finally ready. Everything on this car has been made from scratch, including the logos, so if anyone wants a copy of any of the logos from the car just let me know.
> 
> It's available now on my storefront for 10,000 credits - Search for 'AmD Leon replica'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


BLOODYHELL! :doublesho That is amazing Lloyd! Thankyou soooo much for doing that! On Monday you and the leon plus the AmD Logo will be on our news page! So expect alot more down loads!

Thanks again. It looks brilliant! once again thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Yer 10.000 is fair, whats that half of one race winnings?


----------



## IanG

That Leon is awesome Lloyd and for the time and effort you have put in 10000cr is cheap. 

I've just downloaded it


----------



## Lloyd71

Thanks guys, 10,000 is 1/2 of most A class race winnings so it's not too much. Glad you like it Ben! Let me know if anything needs fixing on it.

Next up is an SJS Mitsubishi replica;









See you in a few months :lol:


----------



## the_prophet

haha should be awesome when you do it!! 

fair play to you for having so much patience with it. its all about the racing for me, i cant stop long enough to make a decent graphics package.


----------



## Lloyd71

the_prophet said:


> haha should be awesome when you do it!!
> 
> fair play to you for having so much patience with it. its all about the racing for me, i cant stop long enough to make a decent graphics package.


I think it's the graphic designer in me coming through. I've always been into creative stuff and art in general, I used to do stupidly detailed vector art that took weeks to complete, and the Forza 3 editor just gives me a chance to show it off a bit more.

It's nothing compared to drawing stuff like this out with a new path for every shape filled with colour. This is unfinished but I'll get there one day;










Technically, that ^ is possible in Forza but the hair alone is well over 1,000 layers so the game couldn't handle it!


----------



## Lloyd71

I got bored this evening so if anyone wants a bright, in your face drift design for their Sylvia S15, the AmD drift design is now available. Created entirely from scratch, this is all my own design (Except for the manufacturer logos, obviously!)


Search for *'AmD drift'*
_10,000 credits_


























​


----------



## Tom_the_great

that looks ace lloyd !! youll be rich in no time with all these designs!


----------



## Auto Finesse

If any one wants a proper drift tuning set up, i have a my Silvia Supa drift one on my store front at 9K, i hooked a couple of people up with it from DW so im sure someone will beable to vouch for the set up. il upload a video of it too


----------



## Lloyd71

james b said:


> If any one wants a proper drift tuning set up, i have a my Silvia Supa drift one on my store front at 9K, i hooked a couple of people up with it from DW so im sure someone will beable to vouch for the set up. il upload a video of it too


I'll give that a go I think, the one I'm currently using is OK but as soon as you slow down the wheels grip too much and it's difficult to keep the drift going.:wall:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Try this one mate, its very very good, (drift set ups are my forte)

Add me on Xbox live db James B db (i changed it again )


----------



## Lloyd71

james b said:


> Try this one mate, its very very good, (drift set ups are my forte)
> 
> Add me on Xbox live db James B db (i changed it again )


You're already on there, I was racing with you when the game first came out :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Ahhh every one going under funny names i get all confused :tumbleweed: :lol::lol:


----------



## beardboy

I can vouch for the drift setup from James :thumb:

James - have you got any vids uploaded of us yet?


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ not any of our ones, its a pain as you can only do 30sec max and you have to make it a movie then up load, then down load, then up load again to photo bucket.

Here is one i did to show the drift set up off a bit:


----------



## beardboy

Nice :thumb:

Would be so cool if we could get sync'd nicely and just get a 30 sec clip


----------



## Auto Finesse

That vid of me you and freed, has 3 corners that are so tight its unreal, il put it up tomorrow.


----------



## ClarkeG

Few more


----------



## beardboy

james b said:


> That vid of me you and freed, has 3 corners that are so tight its unreal, il put it up tomorrow.


Cool :thumb:

Once you left, Fred and me were playing for a while after. Will have to get all 3 of us on again for more sync drifts etc.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Il be on tonight, and most nights this week probably as the misses is working lates. 

freed is always on lol


----------



## beardboy

I might be on later, but i'll probably be playing Cod MW2 instead :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Im off to get that today too  i was going to pre order, but never due to all the postal thing going on.


----------



## beardboy

Mine was dispatched Weds last week, and they shipped it using Parcelforce instead of RM. It's on an Express 24 delivery and still hasn't arrived - i'd have thought Express 24, is 24 hours ffs. 

Might be on FM3 instead. :lol:


----------



## buckas

wheel going cheap if anyone wants one > https://www.spotbuyer.com/logitech-963368-0914-658956.html £18


----------



## Rizzo

What track are the Shipping containers on for those photos?


----------



## Auto Finesse

IIRR its the porving grounds one, type A or track A, i cant remember, when im home i shall have another look and confirm for you if no one comes back with an answer before then.


----------



## Rizzo

thanks mate, ill have a look now


----------



## minimadgriff

Llloyd, firstly the boss bloody loves the Leon he is most impressed! Im going to take some pics of it in the show room then load them on to our website.

Secondly Im taking the **** now :lol:

would it be greif to do this?














































I do have hi-res versions too 

p.s you could just use the AmD Essex logo rather than make a new one with technik.


----------



## Lloyd71

Rizzo said:


> What track are the Shipping containers on for those photos?


Benchmark High Speed Ring Track A :thumb:

Ben, as soon as the duck is done (should only take about an hour) that would be a piece of cake! I'll see what I can come up with.

James, I just applied your drift setup to my car and I really don't get on with it. The drifts just seem to take my car really wide, it has no grip to pull me away from the edge of the track like my previous setups had. It seems the wheels are spinning causing it to slide wide instead of getting a bit of grip like they should be? It's good at slides, just not accurate ones!

Is there some special technique I'm missing?

EDIT: Never mind, got the hang of it now, I was using too much power as I went straight from B class to R3 :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

You have 945 BHP mate you dont need full beans all the time


----------



## beardboy

James - are you online now?

I'm getting an error trying to play online on Cod MW2 so think i'll turn it off for now.


----------



## Lloyd71

minimadgriff said:


> Llloyd, firstly the boss bloody loves the Leon he is most impressed! Im going to take some pics of it in the show room then load them on to our website.
> 
> Secondly Im taking the **** now :lol:
> 
> would it be greif to do this?
> 
> I do have hi-res versions too
> 
> p.s you could just use the AmD Essex logo rather than make a new one with technik.


Just a quick note, this might take longer than expected. Mainly because of Modern Warfare 2!


----------



## Pandy

I bought a design today as i just had to have it


----------



## Pandy

minimadgriff said:


> here are some more :thumb:


Sorry if its been asked but where is that hanger track?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Lloyd71

It's been asked over and over and over. It's Benchmark High Speed Ring Track A.


----------



## Black TDI Turbo

How the hell do i get on that track, i cant find it anywhere and i cannot download it .... was it a one off thing on the day of the launch?


----------



## EddieB

Guys - these cars look mint! Hats off to you all... I am so impressed I've gone and bought a 2nd hand x box. Just need to get Forza now... will have to wait though till I get paid at the end of next week! 

I had the first Forza on my original mk1 Xbox - by the looks of it Forza 3 is a HUGE improvement!


----------



## Black TDI Turbo

haha ive just found the redeem card in the box for the game damn cant believe ive missed out on this ............


----------



## Modmedia

Can I be really lazy and get everyone to add me so I don't have to search through all 25 pages for your Xbox Live names? 

My tag is: 

PH1L NI


----------



## minimadgriff

here are afew more of my latest cars


----------



## pdv40

A few more of mine























































I love the RSR :argie:


----------



## Guest

How do I put my cars into this thread

my pc is not linked to the xbox


----------



## dew1911

imolasport - if your on Xbox live upload your pics to the storefront then visit forzamotorsport.net, sign in with your XBL account and they will be there!


----------



## Guest

Great thanks


----------



## SimonW

My Focus RS


----------



## GPS

A few pics of my Rabbit GTI, pretty heavily modified :lol:




























Then a few of my Focus RS, it's 4WD and approx 750bhp.























































And now my Elise....




























I love this game


----------



## Guest

here are some of my cars










rwd 395 bhp


----------



## dew1911

This game is just great... More of mine 

My Race Clio - Stripped, Caged, no power mods yet but light as possible!


























My Lotus - I did this for the Class A Championship, was up against Vipers, Corvettes ect... with an R8 at first and not much luck, so built this. Bit down on power on long straights but can outcorner the yanks by so much it's unreal!!!










































And a few randoms not worthy of mainstream mention


----------



## Guest

couple more


----------



## Guest

few more


----------



## Mini 360

My latest. Im doing ACCURATE BTCC cars at the mo after seeing some awful ones on the storefront!

(WIP)


----------



## Guest




----------



## ivor




----------



## Pezza4u

Some awesome looking cars in this thread :thumb:

Should be getting my copy soon but do you need to be a gold member to upload the photos as I'm only silver?


----------



## Pandy

My Datsun with abit of dish (has a fake brown vinyl roof :wave










MX5 drifter, its propper mint with little mods - the only car i can control drift at the minute










FXX 1 - 0 Lambo


----------



## dew1911

Just a note to everyone, seen on Forza's website theres a new downloadable car pack available on the 8th for 400ms points, looks like some nice cars too!


----------



## WopaDoBop

They've said it will contain 10 cars, but have only named 5.

1 of which makes the whole downloaded worthwhile imo.

1) 2010 Audi S4
2) 2010 Ferrari 458 Italia
3) *2010 Mercedes SLR Stirling Moss*
4) 2010 Lamborghini LP670-4 SV 
5) 2009 Audi #2 AudiSport Team Joest R15 TDI

There is also a teaser as to what car number 6 will be









Any ideas?

(i'm thinking 2010 Jaguar XFR?)


----------



## Mini 360

WopaDoBop said:


> They've said it will contain 10 cars, but have only named 5.
> 
> 1 of which makes the whole downloaded worthwhile imo.
> 
> 1) 2010 Audi S4
> 2) 2010 Ferrari 458 Italia
> 3) *2010 Mercedes SLR Stirling Moss*
> 4) 2010 Lamborghini LP670-4 SV
> 5) 2009 Audi #2 AudiSport Team Joest R15 TDI
> 
> There is also a teaser as to what car number 6 will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> (i'm thinking 2010 Jaguar XFR?)


Im thinking XFR too. Hope it is!


----------



## Pandy

4) 2010 Lamborghini LP670-4 SV

YES! 

And it is the XFR

http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/_templates/NewsDetail.aspx?id=3059


----------



## Guest

How can I buy this download as. Don have a credit card so can't do it through the xbox


----------



## pdv40

Then you can't afaik


----------



## tom_painter85

imolasport said:


> How can I buy this download as. Don have a credit card so can't do it through the xbox


You can buy a card with 1200/3000/xxxx MS points on from Game, etc on - you can them redeem the voucher on Xbox Live and do it that way, as far as I'm aware?


----------



## dew1911

Yeah the pre-pay cards are your best bet, I got a 4200 one from Gamestation last month when I had money, ready for stuff like these coming.


----------



## Lloyd71

Full list;

1) 2010 Audi S4
2) 2010 Ferrari 458 Italia
3) 2010 Mercedes SLR Stirling Moss
4) 2010 Lamborghini LP670-4 SV 
5) 2009 Audi #2 AudiSport Team Joest R15 TDI
6) 2010 Jaguar XFR
7) 2009 Aston Martin Racing #007 Lola
8) 2010 Porsche Panamera Turbo
9) 2010 Ferrari 599XX
10) 2010 Nissan GT-R Spec-V

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Pandy

Oooooh the Lambo sounds mint


----------



## Lloyd71

I'll be downloading it shortly and posting some pics.


----------



## Grinnall v8

Lloyd71 said:


> I'll be downloading it shortly and posting some pics.


Downloaded it Lloyd they are soooooo worth it (don't know how
to take and upload the pics) thats something Lloyd will have to do:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

The F458 car drives like a dream, it's so planted, direct and powerful it's unbelievable!
Unfortunately it appears to suffer from really bad compression in photos for some reason.







































































​


----------



## chris zr

My M5 crime-stopper










Range rover and Cayenne Smash



















My Impreza 22b time attack (roger clarke inspired)


----------



## Lloyd71

My new livery, it's very simple but it's a recreation of the real YAS Marina Circuit (The new track in Abu Dhabi) GT-R seen in Top Gear magazine. I can't find any photos of it online unfortunately.
It's available in my storefront for 1,000cr.

















​


----------



## gex23

My focus :










My 960 bhp datsun  :


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

****ing pissed off now, i have to play my xbox in the lounge or in the bedroom, depends what the other halff wants to watch and as i was carrying the xbox downstairs i split tea on it, dried it off and tried it, but i knocked it over with the game running so now the cd is scratched and wont play the game now


----------



## impster

A few of my recent designs - all based on Racing Hillman Imps (but on a Fiat 131...)

Shame that the Hillman Imp doesn't feature in any racing games - the closest shape I can find that's as fun to drive as a Hillman Imp is the Fiat 131 - so, here's a few of my tribute designs - all based on genuine race cars from the 60s and 70s.

First of all: George Bevan Racing Imp (this won the British Saloon Car Championship many times in the 70s:



















Then, the mighty Hartwell Imps (Hartwell was a famous Imp tuner):



















Finally (for now), a slightly battered Rally prepared Imp based on the last true 'works' rally car:










If you want to buy some of these in the game - more than happy to sell em.

Hillmanimpster


----------



## dew1911

I went a bit RS mad involving drink the other night and ended up buying 7 for under 100,000cr :lol: so had a bit of fun with them, first my classic Police livery...


























And now some randoms, also I've noticed the Compmotive MO's work really well on the RS, especially on that Red one!!!


----------



## Stigosaurus

would anyone be kind enough to send me a GTR as I cant get microsoft points at the moment very easily.
You will be rewarded with MC12 or summin so if u want just reply
thanks


----------



## MattDuffy88

Currently working on the Fiat 131 Abarth rally scheme in rally Portugal Livery. Best crack on with it!


----------



## Guest

imolasport said:


> ****ing pissed off now, i have to play my xbox in the lounge or in the bedroom, depends what the other halff wants to watch and as i was carrying the xbox downstairs i split tea on it, dried it off and tried it, but i knocked it over with the game running so now the cd is scratched and wont play the game now


got a brand new gane on the way for £25


----------



## Stigosaurus

awesome


----------



## Stigosaurus

these are all ledgend


----------



## Stigosaurus

i want theese designs


----------



## Stigosaurus

i need to post to view message
=(


----------



## Stigosaurus

gygyyuguigk


----------



## Stigosaurus

hhhheeeeeelop


----------



## Mini 360

^^^ok........^^^

Anyway Im going to stick up a few more photos of my designs all of which can be bought on my SF.


----------



## mrseddymx3

Just got the Xbox and forza 3 for he other half for xmas Its awesome


----------



## Lloyd71

Stigosaurus said:


> would anyone be kind enough to send me a GTR as I cant get microsoft points at the moment very easily.
> You will be rewarded with MC12 or summin so if u want just reply
> thanks


You can't get it without Microsoft points, you have to have the 400 points car pack to use any of the cars.

Here's something I did quickly, a bit of drifting using James' drift setup for the Silvia S15;


----------



## dew1911

Lloyd I think I need your help as I really cannot get on with the drifting - There's a topic from me further down about it!


----------



## mouthyman

i took the dive and went and bought a 360 yesterday for this game, and its even better than I had hoped. im loving it

havent got xbox live setup yet, but may have a look later, so far I have about 7 cars, although most of these were won, the only car I have bought so far is the 2009 Focus RS which has been heavily upgraded and is currently running 700BHP with 4WD and will do 0-60 in 2.45 secs :doublesho

definetly need to get online so i can play with you guys, and get some new designs/post pics

can anyone recommend any good trakcs for some decent photo's like the ones Lloyd took in the hanger etc.?


----------



## mouthyman

I got my Xbox Live setup, so here are a few of my pics

700BHP 4WD Focus 0-60 in 2.4secs









Carbon Clio V6









ANPR Intercept Evo


















Maserati Granturismo









also if anyone wants to add me, my tag is: mouthymatt27


----------



## APK

Mouthman, have you been on tag the last few days? recognise the car.


----------



## mouthyman

no only joined today, havent yet played online either


----------



## Grizzle

i'll add you later on mouthyman if you fancy a little race, gotta love the free cars eh lol got a similar focus and maserati. 

Tag: Grizzle19


----------



## mouthyman

ye i have a few free ones now, shame I bought the RS though, and then got given another :lol:


----------



## DCR

My RS4

605bhp
415lbs

0-60 in 3.4 secs










and a pic of a very sexy 458 (not mine, yet)


----------



## beardboy

Grizzle and Mouthyman, add me too.

Beardboy69


----------



## mouthyman

beardboy said:


> Grizzle and Mouthyman, add me too.
> 
> Beardboy69


I tried to add you Mark, but for some reason it wont let me add anyone


----------



## mouthyman

another 2 quick ones

Met ARV BMW









and my ANPR Evo pitting someone :lol:


----------



## beardboy

mouthyman said:


> I tried to add you Mark, but for some reason it wont let me add anyone


Matt - it's come up as a request and i've accepted now. So hopefully you'll see i'm on your list.

Where did you get the M5 graphics from? Like that


----------



## Grizzle

beardboy said:


> Grizzle and Mouthyman, add me too.
> 
> Beardboy69


done :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

beardboy said:


> Matt - it's come up as a request and i've accepted now. So hopefully you'll see i'm on your list.
> 
> Where did you get the M5 graphics from? Like that


thanks:thumb:

found it on the storefront, took a while to find a decent one, but this seems to be the best and most realistic i could find. its called M5 MET POLICE


----------



## mouthyman

im very pleased, ive been looking to try and get an R8 for a while, but it is pretty expensive at 149k I had bid of 2 or 3 on the Auction house and been outbid every time with all of them reaching over 120k, until i found one just listed with a buyout of 75k :doublesho

so im now the proud owner of an R8


----------



## Grizzle

mouthyman said:


> im very pleased, ive been looking to try and get an R8 for a while, but it is pretty expensive at 149k I had bid of 2 or 3 on the Auction house and been outbid every time with all of them reaching over 120k, until i found one just listed with a buyout of 75k :doublesho
> 
> so im now the proud owner of an R8


Nice one i bought a Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione


----------



## mouthyman

Grizzle said:


> Nice one i bought a Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione


oooh nice


----------



## remal

Add knockedremal, I've been playing this alot in the past few weeks


----------



## Guest

Grizzle said:


> Nice one i bought a Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione


I won one in one of the races


----------



## Grizzle

imolasport said:


> I won one in one of the races


Damm ah well its one my all time beautiful cars ever. :thumb:


----------



## M7 ATW

Hi guys,

I've had a 360 and forza for Christmas but i'm not set up online yet. I've got a few questions though:

How come some cars on here have number plates on them?

Where do you get the liverys from? Have i only got a limited number of decals because i'm not on xbox live?

Sorry if these are basic questions but i'm noy familier with the game.


----------



## mouthyman

you have to make a numberplate in the editor, and for liverys you need to either make them or download them from the storefront online


----------



## Grizzle

Whats your tag mouthyman??


----------



## mouthyman

I decided to buy an S14 to learn how to drift, so after making my own design and tuning it i had a quick play

started ok, although i need some more practice



















but after 3 laps it looked like this :lol:


----------



## mouthyman

Grizzle said:


> Whats your tag mouthyman??


mouthymatt27 :thumb:


----------



## M7 ATW

mouthyman said:


> you have to make a numberplate in the editor, and for liverys you need to either make them or download them from the storefront online


That all sounds very difficult.


----------



## Jordan

heres a few of my R34 GTR


----------



## mouthyman

I love the auction house, I have just bought 3 or 4 cars at 10% of the showroom price


----------



## mouthyman

here are the latest additions

Jaguar XKR-S, in custom design to replicate a car I work with (not finished)









Lambo Miura


















Audi R8









Aston DBR9


----------



## mouthyman

I decided to recreate a safety car that I work with since I couldnt find any designs for the vx220 that i liked,
Its come out pretty well I think,

this is what I modelled it on









and this is the forza edition :lol:


----------



## Rsskwil

is there any Detailing world designs on forza3??


----------



## Pandy

mouthyman said:


> I decided to recreate a safety car that I work with since I couldnt find any designs for the vx220 that i liked,
> Its come out pretty well I think,
> 
> this is what I modelled it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the forza edition :lol:


Good effort fella that looks awesome :thumb:

I plan on doing the Yellow Aston that they drove on Top Gear as soon as i can print out some designs for it


----------



## HC1001

^^^I wouldn't mind one of them when you design it, keep me posted............:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

ive now put my tuning setup for the Focus RS for sale, its optimized to get the quickest acceleration and best grip possible, and will do 0-60 in 2.3 seconds


----------



## dew1911

A couple more from me, down to earth cars, although odd ones are packing sill amount of BHP under standard bodies.
































(Was made for a friend of mine to be as near to her actual car as possible)

























































And my attempt at the chaviest car possible :lol:

From...









To...









To...
























It sold for silly money on the AH! 

Also been doing a lot of painting and have some new desgins in the Storefront, will get some pics when my XBL connection is willing to play fair!


----------



## John74

Rsskwil said:


> is there any Detailing world designs on forza3??


Yes , do a search for detailing world on the storefront and you should find them easy enough.


----------



## ant_s

dew1911 said:


> A couple more from me, down to earth cars, although odd ones are packing sill amount of BHP under standard bodies.
> 
> And my attempt at the chaviest car possible :lol:
> 
> From...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sold for silly money on the AH!
> 
> Also been doing a lot of painting and have some new desgins in the Storefront, will get some pics when my XBL connection is willing to play fair!


where have you got the aftermarket bumpers from? ive only got forza a few days ago and thought you could go aftermarket bumpers but ive only founf the aero front bumper and rear spoiler?


----------



## Auto Finesse

Ok question, how do you remove some pics from "my forza" @ forzamotorsport.net ? 

I cant upload any more when i take them in game as i have filled up my thing (apparently) anyone care to help


----------



## Deano

james b said:


> Ok question, how do you remove some pics from "my forza" @ forzamotorsport.net ?
> 
> I cant upload any more when i take them in game as i have filled up my thing (apparently) anyone care to help


go to "my storefront" and scroll accross (press RB i think)to you photos. option to delete is in top right i think but deffo on that page. i had to delete a few the other day but the kids are watching doctor who so i've no chance of getting on the telly to see how i did it.


----------



## b9rgo1234

Heres a couple of my daily drivers, not the best handling cars but hey ho


----------



## dew1911

ant_s said:


> where have you got the aftermarket bumpers from? ive only got forza a few days ago and thought you could go aftermarket bumpers but ive only founf the aero front bumper and rear spoiler?


Not all cars have the Chav specails some only have the Aero ones, but the CRX has a good selection for the burberry warrior :lol:


----------



## mouthyman

anyone know how you make replays?

i want to get a replay of some drifting but cant see how to do it anywhere, after a race/test drive or anything?


----------



## mouthyman

anyone?


----------



## Storry

Two of my cars...


----------



## Storry

b9rgo1234 said:


> Heres a couple of my daily drivers, not the best handling cars but hey ho


How have to you got big pics of your cars? Mine are tiny!


----------



## b9rgo1234

Storry said:


> How have to you got big pics of your cars? Mine are tiny!


I downloaded the pics from the forza3 website to my desktop then used the insert image to upload them onto here. The pictures only come up as a link instead of displaying the image though.
Hope that helps :thumb:
Richard.


----------



## Pandy

New car pack on the 12th boys  With the likes of the RS6, M6, Aston One-77, GT500, and a few others

Tried James drift setup, got pee'd off and hammered it down the hill










The first car ive modded thats got a bit of poke 










And my latest design (not sure on the wheels)


----------



## mouthyman

what did you search for to get James's setup, I cant find it and there doesnt appear to be an option to search by user


----------



## Pandy

I honestly cant remember, think i might have searched for Lloyds DW decals, then found James on his friends list and linked to his Storefront then lol


----------



## mouthyman

ah ok, may have to see if I can try that, I have found lloyds easily by typing in detailing world, but cant find james's storefront :lol:


----------



## fiend

Just a few of mine I had in my photobucket..


----------



## Deano

not the most conventional overtake but it worked










my design replica of the m5 CSL concept. needs tweeking.


----------



## Alex_225

I've only been playing the game since yesterday but my preferred motor of choice is a 380bhp RenaultSport Twingo on Borbet A rims.


----------



## mouthyman

dont know if anyone else has done this, but I have changed my interior view on Forza to allow me to view more of the interior, seems a bit of a waste to view only the top of the steering wheel and dash when the designers did alot more

heres the difference in angles (taken from another site for example)

http://images.lazygamer.co.za/2009/10/Forza****pitView.jpg

and the interior will look like this










to change it all you need to do is turn on multiscreen in the settings and increase degrees between seperation option ( i put it to full)

makes alot of difference and I can now see all of the details inside the car


----------



## Deano

superb! didnt know you could do that.


----------



## Pandy

Sure that last picture isnt of GT5? As its got Sony at the bottom and the layout and font is completely different to Forza 

Ill check it out for sure though

Edit: its not Forza, as the driver has Sparco gloves on not the Forza one


----------



## Deano

it still works cos i've just done it on forza. in your profile settings youll find the multiscreen option. the ****pit view is now miles better. you can see the drivers fingers flick the paddle shifts now and also see all the car controls. the nissan gtr is particularly good.


----------



## mouthyman

Pandy said:


> Sure that last picture isnt of GT5? As its got Sony at the bottom and the layout and font is completely different to Forza
> 
> Ill check it out for sure though
> 
> Edit: its not Forza, as the driver has Sparco gloves on not the Forza one


sorry my mistake, i put the wrong picture, now corrected


----------



## buckas

nice one, always thought the view was too far in for "drivers eye" view

cheers


----------



## Alex_225

That's cool I'll have to give that a try. I do like how you can look around the inside of the car with the right stick though. Fiddly to look in your mirrors though so will try that out.


----------



## Alex_225

Oh here's my favoured weapon of choice at the moment, currently running 380bhp, RWD on a set of 17" Borbet A rims. Had to be a RenaultSport Twingo -


----------



## x-ray

Here's a design i did last night on the FTO. I was goimg to put some decals on it but thought it looked too classy so I called it Silverqueen & deisigned a logo badge then put it on the front & back...what do you think?....








































Silver looks so elegant on these cars:car:


----------



## Colt Man

sorry to be a noob but im new to the whole xbox thing

how can i send a photo from my 360 to my computer?


----------



## mouthyman

if you save it to your storefront you can view it on the forza site

http://forzamotorsport.net/

then you can download it


----------



## Colt Man

cool tar


----------



## Alex_225

My other RenaultSport Twingo, 'only' running 240bhp but lowered on what look very much like Ronal Turbos but I can't recall the exact make -



















And my BMW M5, running twin turbos and has my personal plate on it. (I wish haha)


----------



## Jordan

Zender Turbo II alex


----------



## karl0308

cant put a photo of my cars up as it would be deemed advertising  as I have managed to design my business logo and above this is the DW logo


----------



## mouthyman

karl0308 said:


> cant put a photo of my cars up as it would be deemed advertising  as I have managed to design my business logo and above this is the DW logo


blur it out:thumb:


----------



## karl0308

I would but it is what makes the car


----------



## EddieB

Just built my first drift car:










Got a load of others - which I'll put soon now I know how to do it


----------



## Alex_225

It had to be done, my A class Renault 5 Turbo. Running over 350bhp and on a set of ATS Classics.


----------



## Pandy

Oh dear lord i just did a few hot laps in the 458 Italia....the thing is amazing! :doublesho

With the surround sound up high and the multiscreen trick i was in heaven 

Managed a 7:56 lap from start to the bridge and smashed my old quickest lap


----------



## rusey93

I've just got the game and i'm loving the design feature 

My adidas sirocco:




























It's the first one i've done so please be nice 

Two problems i encountered... maybe someone can help me,

Firstly i couldn't get an 'a' that looked like the addidas one hence the bodge job :lol:

Secondly i found i was masking things with black, is there a way to trim the shapes at all? or do you have to make it out of lots of little shapes :S ??

Cheers 
Jordan


----------



## Mini 360

rusey93 said:


> I've just got the game and i'm loving the design feature
> 
> My adidas sirocco:
> 
> It's the first one i've done so please be nice
> 
> Two problems i encountered... maybe someone can help me,
> 
> Firstly i couldn't get an 'a' that looked like the addidas one hence the bodge job :lol:
> 
> Secondly i found i was masking things with black, is there a way to trim the shapes at all? or do you have to make it out of lots of little shapes :S ??
> 
> Cheers
> Jordan


Well thats the problem (in some folks minds the challenge) with the editor. you have to make things out of the primitive shapes. It takes aaaages to do specific text but once its done it looks fab. and you cant trim things. Can cover up which will look bad on metallics/pearl etc as you dont get metallic/pearl vinyls so again its using primitives. :thumb:

But considering all this thats a dam fine job you have done there! Better than my first design haha........


----------



## GPS

My latest car being chased


----------



## Drakey

Heres a couple of my Evo X



















Hope i havnt broken any rules with the AmD logo on the car? if i have then please let me know and i will remove the images


----------



## nicp2007

i never really take any pics but here are a couple i have done,

fastest way round this corner :lol:










and as some of the lads i play with will know most of my cars are bright green :doublesho

here is one


----------



## theartfuldodger

Hi Guys,

I am more than likely being very thick here so ill say sorry now. 

I have been to the forza website and can view my pictures when i search for myself. However when I go to login it asks for an windows live e-mail address. I have got an account which i entered but it doesnt show any achievements etc.

I have an account on xbox live (my gametag) but how do I log into Forza with my gametag?

Like I said i am more than likely being very thick here but its getting on my nervous!

Thanks guys


----------



## dew1911

theartfuldodger said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am more than likely being very thick here so ill say sorry now.
> 
> I have been to the forza website and can view my pictures when i search for myself. However when I go to login it asks for an windows live e-mail address. I have got an account which i entered but it doesnt show any achievements etc.
> 
> I have an account on xbox live (my gametag) but how do I log into Forza with my gametag?
> 
> Like I said i am more than likely being very thick here but its getting on my nervous!
> 
> Thanks guys


Your XBL Account is a Windows live one, log in with the same E-mail and password you signed up to XBL with.


----------



## nethers66

My Italian Stallion


----------



## mtxfiesta

click to make bigger


----------



## RandomlySet

some very nice designs and some well taken photos....

I've always enjoyed spending hours with the vinyls etc, but never experimented with taking pictures

Noticed some nice logos and artwork.... Guess I should get on LIVE! and download some stuff?


----------



## kings..

couple of mine...


----------



## kings..

couple more action shots!



















anyone wanna race feel free to add me kingsevo


----------



## jlock

Some awesome looking cars, best i can do is stick a couple manufacturers logos on


----------



## Jordan

my new one so far, for a time attack comp.


----------



## dubb

only just found this thread, few diffin' pics bai!


----------



## kings..

love that scooby..... I ue 22b with some subtle mods for drifting the angles you can get are awesome!


----------



## mtxfiesta




----------



## dew1911

Sold off a Load of Foci RS's (9 was really too many :lol: ) and have treated myself to this with the proceeds, 2010 Shelby GT500 










































And another... Going muscle car mad atm! Fully Saleen Bodykitted 2007 Mustang GT


----------



## dew1911

Sorry for the DP... Decided today to start having a go at Replica paint jobs rarther than just one offs - Was looking for a simple one to start off with, yet it didn't turn out that way! :lol:

The car I picked from pics in this months PerformanceFord Magazine:










And my attempt:
































No fast ford is complete without Compmotives! 









I will do the R2 Decals another day, and at the time I didn't have a pic of the rear so haven't had a proper go at that yet. It was amazing how simple it looked, yet turned out to be a pain on the editor! Just when you thought you had a shape right, you'd slide it into position and the curve of the car would completley mess it up! :lol: Was determined to beat it!


----------



## Deano

KITT










DW FXX


----------



## robz

Can anyone point me in the right direction to get photo-mode on forza ? and how to get the photo's from the game to pc ?

Cheers

Rob.


----------



## Deano

robz said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction to get photo-mode on forza ? and how to get the photo's from the game to pc ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob.


on a test drive press start and select photo mode. take a pic and follow the instructions on the first post of this thread. save it to your pc then use photobucket or similar to post on here.


----------



## Pandy

mtxfiesta said:


>


:argie: the RS is that pic, nice shootin' :thumb:


----------



## John74

Nothing fancy about my paint jobs but starting to find some good setups with the focus cars 03 ( SVT/ST170 ) 06 ( ST225 ) 09 ( RS ) in the C, D and E class, have them for sale in my storefront.

Latest car


----------



## John74

New Nurburgring GP tracks ( new version F1 GP track ) out today on the market place costing 400 points, just about to take my E class focus for a blast :thumb:

*** EDIT***

Now world No2 with my E class focus pictured above, dont think i will stay there to long though.


----------



## John74

Want a free car ? do the timetrail on the new nurburgring before the 16th and get a free BMW M5 safety car, top 100 times get loads of in game credits too.


----------



## silverback

dew1911 said:


> Sorry for the DP... Decided today to start having a go at Replica paint jobs rarther than just one offs - Was looking for a simple one to start off with, yet it didn't turn out that way! :lol:
> 
> The car I picked from pics in this months PerformanceFord Magazine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fast ford is complete without Compmotives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do the R2 Decals another day, and at the time I didn't have a pic of the rear so haven't had a proper go at that yet. It was amazing how simple it looked, yet turned out to be a pain on the editor! Just when you thought you had a shape right, you'd slide it into position and the curve of the car would completley mess it up! :lol: Was determined to beat it!


any chance of you sending me that paint job ?


----------



## dew1911

I've stuck what I've done so far on my storefront if your interested - not been back to it to do the R2 Logos yet.


----------



## silverback

dew1911 said:


> I've stuck what I've done so far on my storefront if your interested - not been back to it to do the R2 Logos yet.


will pop over.looks great.:thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Thanks. It's far from perfect but was just an ongoing project of mine. Got it stripped out and to as near S2000 spec as I can get it on Forza.


----------



## dew1911

John74 said:


> Want a free car ? do the timetrail on the new nurburgring before the 16th and get a free BMW M5 safety car, top 100 times get loads of in game credits too.


Sorry I'm being really stupid but where do I find the time trial, is it hot laps in Free play?


----------



## John74

On the leaderboards, when you go in your on curcuit at the top just below that you will find timetrails.


----------



## John74

Couple of cars i worked on setup wise from the weekend.

My F class Fiesta ( paint job brought via storefront )









My D class Golf GTI Mk6 being pushed to the limits









My A class lotus during a multiplayer race, found out a lobby full of scooby drivers dont like it when you turn up with another car and lap nearly 2 seconds faster than them and booted me out after just one race :lol:


----------



## markonline1

One or two I've done.....


----------



## kings..

love the seat!


----------



## kings..

couple of new ones


----------



## :: blade ::

i have now got an xbox  and got forza 3, woop, only been playing for a few days so not go that much done, my cars are pretty much plain as i need to get used to using the graphics part of the game, only got pics of 2 of my cars so here you go 

Fiat 500 Abarth (380bhp RWD)

























Focus RS (744bhp AWD)

















plenty more to come


----------



## 80skid

Theres some superb designs in this thread, especially when you consider you can only use basic shapes.... have a look at this one: http://kotaku.com/5405322/forza-3-car-art-needs-more-cowbell


----------



## MPaul

Some of mine


----------



## Demon

Does anyone have any Detailing world custom designs?


----------



## Drakey

A couple of my BTCC style Leon,

Cant decide on a design lol


----------



## :: blade ::

heres my new drift spec S15 


















and one playing with the settings 










and my BTCC leon


----------



## Drakey

Was chasing my friend around silverstone and well lets say i over cooked it into the final turn taking a little too much kerb....

Up on 2 wheels!








Rolling!








And the damage!


----------



## chisai

Here are a couple of my son's favorite cars although he has many more. Hope you like 'em.


----------



## impster

Have just done a few new cars on Forza 3. All available 5000 credits each from my storefront.

Andrews Heat for Hire Rally Sierra (Russel Brookes)
Gemini Rally Sierra (McRae)
Andrews Heat for Hire Rally Lancia Delta (Russel Brookes)
Saab 99 Turbo - Saabs United Historic Rally team

Gamertag is HillmanImpster.

Enjoy!


----------



## leon1p

My Replica AMD BTCC Golf


----------



## Pandy

Oooooh i love the Golf, looks like a spot on replica.

Can we buy it


----------



## John74

Great work on the golf.


----------



## leon1p

Thanks guys, it took ages but wanted it as realistic as possible.
it's on my storefront but I'll make sure it's available to dw folks next time I'm on forza. My 2nd ms wheel just packed up so not been on this weekend.


----------



## alan_mcc

Lexus ISF, don't think it sold on the auction house but if anyone wants it I'll sell for 45k -


















My old drift skyline -


















My RWD civic -


----------



## sclements77

A couple of my Porsches with my own created replica designs. All for free in my storefront. Gamertag is the same as on here *sclements77*


----------



## RSAsh

not played forza for ages now... been on test drive instead, but tbh test drive is cack compared to forza lol might have to have a little blast on forza tonight.....


----------



## stevobeavo

Me and some mates racing


----------



## Deano

re discovered forza whist i'm off sick.


----------

